# 형제 있어요?



## ハチ子

Hello ^_^ 
The sentence I wrote in the title of the topic is right... right?
But I was wondering, why this is not 형제 가 있어요? ..
With 가 

The question is “Do you have brothers?”

Thank you and Happy New Year!


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

형 하고 남동생*이* 있어요?


----------



## boomluck

Yes, I think the sentence is right. 

There must be a reason why '가' is not used there, but unfortunately, I don't know why. 
In my opinion, it is a habit of Koreans. When we speak casually, we omit some words. But when we write formally, we should be careful about omitting words.


----------



## ハチ子

ahaaaa I see ^__^
in fact, it is in my book that it is written so. To tell more precisely, in one ofthe dialogues of the book.
Then I was wondering if "형제 가 있어요?" would be an error with "ka" there.

Hmm... let's learn it without the "ka" I guess ^^; 
thank you again!! Have a nice day


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

ka is more like 카, 가 is more like ga


----------



## ハチ子

thank you Hyper ^_^


----------



## cherine

ハチ子 said:


> Hmm... let's learn it without the "ka" I guess ^^;


Koreans tend to drop many particles when speaking, but it's always better to learn the correct or standard way so that you can write properly and understand those who do.


----------



## user829220

If we want to put 가, 
we can say 형제가 있’나’요 
It is kind of nuance things i think..
There are no rules
I just think 형제가 있어요? is sounds weird.


----------

